

YouTube Trends Map shows most popular videos across U.S. - will_brown
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57583197-93/youtube-trends-map-shows-most-popular-videos-across-u.s/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%253A+cnet%252FsDKW+%28Gaming%29

======
will_brown
It kind of sucks I created a start-up that combines Google Earth and YouTube,
I am told "no one wants it" by the industry including YC/HN, but then Google
launches its own version of my concept after submitting to Google
Ventures....Ah I feel much better now.

